# Common Browns combating



## Twilight (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, 

Went to Newland Head near Victor Harbour and this is what we saw.

We stood and watched them for about 30 minutes. After going for a walk and coming back 20 minutes later they were still at it. Very interesting sight to see.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow your so lucky to have seen that. Wat great pics.


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow fanttasitic photos


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 21, 2008)

wow nice shots, I would love to see snakes combating!


----------



## callith (Oct 21, 2008)

their stunning snakes and awesome photos


----------



## Hawk (Oct 21, 2008)

They are some of the best Eastern Brown pics I have seen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iceman (Oct 21, 2008)

great pic's Twilight, its a reat sight to see in the wild.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

fantastic pics, make great post cards ......your very lucky to have seen what you did ...am really envious ..


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful shots! Great work! (and lucky you for seeing such a show!)


----------



## Twilight (Oct 21, 2008)

When we saw them my partner grabbed his camera and kept shooting away as you might never have the chance to see something like that again. They seemed oblivious to everything around them.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW...incredibly lucky to see something like that.....and to come away with such stunning pictures...awesome!!!!
Nice light, composition and razor sharp...get them out there...well done....

can we see some more?

the 3rd is my favourite!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on capturing that moment.
Excellent quality pictures to.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome shots!


----------



## urodacus_au (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont have much to say here nowadays but have to say those photos are unreal. Cant fault them in any way what so ever.

Jordan


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics Twilight! I especially love the 2nd one.
I would love to see any snake in combat!  

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Twilight (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice replies. Have to let my partner Rich know that you like them as he is the photographer.

Here are a few more.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 21, 2008)

wow how cool is that,you dont see that every day,exellent find
when i go out in the bush,thats the kind of thing i dream of finding


----------



## SCam (Oct 21, 2008)

wow i wish i could see stuff like tht.. great pics


----------



## natrix (Oct 21, 2008)

yea , your guy's got a good eye , great shots.


----------



## Rocket (Oct 22, 2008)

Reminds me of the time I found two Red-bellies in a similar fight. It seems more of ritualistic dance than an aggressive fight don't you think...?

Excellent photos none-the-less, you were very lucky to find them like that.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## Australis (Oct 22, 2008)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> wow how cool is that,you dont see that every day,exellent find
> when i go out in the bush,thats the kind of thing i dream of finding



Totally agree,seeing the likes of that would make my season
especially getting such great photos also, top work.


Matt.


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 22, 2008)

Spectacular shots! I hope to see more of your pics this summer.

Regards,
David


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 22, 2008)

Stunning shots mate!! You are so lucky to have seen that!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, what camera does your partner use?


----------



## cockney red (Oct 22, 2008)

Breathtaking pics


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 22, 2008)

Nature at its best. A lucky find, something most herpers will never get to see in a life time in the wild.
Well done.


----------



## Retic (Oct 22, 2008)

Beautiful shots, you were very lucky indeed. Cherish those photo's as you probably wont get a second chance.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome pictures,ive seen the same with browns and red bellys,what a magnificent sight.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Absolutely amazing pics. I could only dream of seeing something like that.


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Brilliant pics Twilight/Rich... and high praise from Urodacus who, for mine, has taken some of the best snake pics Ive seen.



urodacus_au said:


> I dont have much to say here nowadays but have to say those photos are unreal. Cant fault them in any way what so ever.
> 
> Jordan


----------



## m.punja (Oct 22, 2008)

two thumbs up, wicked pics and an extremely rare and lucky find. I agree with other statements, such a sight is the sight of the season. I'd give up all my wild reptile sightings I have ever made to come across that. Especially while holding a camera and having perfect lighting.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 22, 2008)

they look so focused, love the fourth and fifth pic, well done


----------



## Twilight (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree it was a special moment and one that I will remember forever. We go to national parks to get bird photos and find it a bonus to get reptile shots.

Rich's camera is a Canon 40D with a Canon 100-400mm L lens.

This is a habitat shot that in the area where the snakes were in.


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 22, 2008)

They are awesome photos with great potential to be made into postcards (as another has said), or posters! Clear, sharp and close, makes one feel as if they are witnessing it for themselves. Well done Rich, and well done Twilight for bringing them to our attention.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 22, 2008)

Sensational. Some one posted (a while back) 2 red bellies combating in their dam etc in video format, was absolutely brilliant, obviously fairly rarely seen.


----------



## grizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking at those pics I just want to touch them... Home brew makes me silly though.:lol:


----------



## carol (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice photo's of eastern browns. Are you sure these 2 snakes are in combat with each other, or are they mating, which is common for snakes to do, in the spring.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 29, 2008)

As everyone says...Wicked pics, fantastic, love the earthy colours...definitely lucky to see that!!!


----------



## cougars (Oct 29, 2008)

Fantastic photos


----------



## AustHerps (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful. I wonder if I could stage that in my neighbour's front yard....


----------



## Twilight (Oct 30, 2008)

carol said:


> Nice photo's of eastern browns. Are you sure these 2 snakes are in combat with each other, or are they mating, which is common for snakes to do, in the spring.



Hi Carol,

After watching them and researching the behavior I observed, it seemed to be indicative of combat ritual.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 30, 2008)

Ever since I saw my 1st wild Eastern Brown, I fell inlove with them, such beautiful animals! Nice pics!


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Nov 1, 2008)

Very jelous awsome pics of very rare encounter they are an incredible breed of snake


----------

